# FHTS



## hunterseeker (Aug 4, 2012)

So I know most if not everyone here has a plan for a SHTF scenario. What I'm wondering about is is a FHTS scenario. What I mean is - everything is going along just fine and you are completely and fully stocked. Some nimrod in a high position of authority signs a bill into law and suddenly your little stock of food stuffs and weapons is illegal. Your government moves in and seizes all of your items because let's be serious, they have been watching you for some time. So basically all of your planning and prepping is out the window. Now the fan has hit the excrement. What is your next step?


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

They can only seize what they can find.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If they ever started doing that dead people would be laying every where. Never never happen.


----------



## hunterseeker (Aug 4, 2012)

In light of the last few days of tragedies, many people are concerned what the current government will try to push through. Knee jerk reactions are all too common in government especially when there is already an agenda in place. Don't be so quick to say they won't or can't because they will most certainly try and might (i hope not) succeed.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> So I know most if not everyone here has a plan for a SHTF scenario. What I'm wondering about is is a FHTS scenario. What I mean is - everything is going along just fine and you are completely and fully stocked. Some nimrod in a high position of authority signs a bill into law and suddenly your little stock of food stuffs and weapons is illegal. Your government moves in and seizes all of your items because let's be serious, they have been watching you for some time. So basically all of your planning and prepping is out the window. Now the fan has hit the excrement. What is your next step?


This has happened many times in the history of man. Many martial arts styles and weapons came to be from an oppressed people who wanted to defend themselves from tyranny but were not allowed to carry swords or other traditional weapons. I can imagine in the scenario you put forward that as a people we would be making improvised weapons to re-arm the populous and focus more on homesteading than prepping. Personally as a jack booted thug and tyrannical government official I would be polishing my boots before going out to confiscate weapons and food stores. Which I will just turn around and send to the prepared society compound in Montana.


----------



## andy3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Skills and knowledge cannot be taken away. I believe equipping yourself with experience is as important as any goods you prep with. 

Andy


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats easy to say when you still have your health and physical ability. Some of us are literally sitting ducks without some sort of equalizer and the means to make said equalizer.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

I think by the time a food-grab would come into effect, a lot more serious clues for you to get out of Dodge would have been evident for some time. The manpower required to do a house-to-house grab of anything would be so unimaginable and time consuming, that as long as your ear is to the ground, you should have sufficient warning to prepare.

A gun-grab would rely mostly on a voluntary first wave. They won't be sending one person to try and grab guns at your house, it'll be a SWAT team. How many available SWAT teams are there to cover the whole U.S.?

I'm not worried about our government. As lousy as they are at some things, I don't think they're dumb enough to push the American people into insurrection. The biggest danger I believe will come from a breakdown of society through either natural disaster, economic collapse or external intervention. Your neighbor and the people in the next street will be a bigger threat to you than the government. They will kill you for your food in desperation to feed their own families. Gangs will form and look to loot, murder, rape, etc.

I don't foresee a situation where our own government will become a bigger threat than the average man on the street. I might be wrong though but we all have specific thoughts on this.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

the7wolf said:


> I think by the time a food-grab would come into effect, a lot more serious clues for you to get out of Dodge would have been evident for some time. The manpower required to do a house-to-house grab of anything would be so unimaginable and time consuming, that as long as your ear is to the ground, you should have sufficient warning to prepare.


They wouldn't do a house to house search. They would rely on snitches and your purchase records to trace the preppers. All your credit card purchases and your store loyalty card purchases are stored. That's why they are building that huge warehouse in UT.

You are naiive to not worry about the government. Where do you think you are going to go when they are coming for you? Do you really think you can hide?



the7wolf said:


> I'm not worried about our government. As lousy as they are at some things, I don't think they're dumb enough to push the American people into insurrection. The biggest danger I believe will come from a breakdown of society through either natural disaster, economic collapse or external intervention. Your neighbor and the people in the next street will be a bigger threat to you than the government. They will kill you for your food in desperation to feed their own families. Gangs will form and look to loot, murder, rape, etc.
> 
> I don't foresee a situation where our own government will become a bigger threat than the average man on the street. I might be wrong though but we all have specific thoughts on this.


They will do it in stages until your rights are completely eroded. First, they will use situations like the school shooting to take the guns. Then, they will take your food because it is not "fair" that you have something when others did not prepare. They will use the economic situation to their advantage to suspend your liberty.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

kejmack said:


> They will do it in stages until your rights are completely eroded. First, they will use situations like the school shooting to take the guns. Then, they will take your food because it is not "fair" that you have something when others did not prepare. They will use the economic situation to their advantage to suspend your liberty.


By the time they start drifting on that track I'll be changing my mind rapidly. I didn't say I trust them, just at the moment I don't think they have done enough to make them my #1 concern.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Kejmack mentioned this in previous posting. A serious prepper will never leave a paper trail. For me all prepper purchases are made local and with cash and in smaller quantities over a longer period of time.

No internet, no charge cards, if they ask for a phone number don't give them yours, give them the phone number to the guy across the street so that you can see that I was right while you enjoy watching the raid.

The next thing to do is to keep your mouth shut about everything. Don't get an ego over it and don't brag about and for god sake don't go on TV to talk about it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

What you suggest is totally against the US Constitution. If it was ever somehow tried it would result in the end of the USA. Rural America(and I hope at least some of our military) would rise up against our own government. It would be such an ugly thing that it defies rational thought.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

the7wolf said:


> A gun-grab would rely mostly on a voluntary first wave. They won't be sending one person to try and grab guns at your house, it'll be a SWAT team. How many available SWAT teams are there to cover the whole U.S.?


Just about every city of any size has a SWAT team, but, like others said, the ones who would be willing to go door-to-door would have their plans in place the same way that the gestapo in Germany had their plans in place before they "took care of business" ...

I don't believe that leaving the USA for any other country would increase your chance of survival - all the governments would be implementing similar situations for the "good of the people" ... ya, their own people.


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

That is one of the things I prep for now. I have alternate supply locations that would be very difficult for TPTB to find, and I have worked hard and am still working to learn as much as possible about foraging and living off the land without any external inputs.

I am also gaining experience (and accuracy!) with atlatl, homemade bow, rabbit sticks, blow guns, and bolos. Not to mention that I am at long last at the purple belt level in a very effective form of contemporary martial arts.

I'd like to think that many of those bases are covered and that I am well on the way to completing preparations for plans B- Z.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

hunterseeker said:


> So I know most if not everyone here has a plan for a SHTF scenario. What I'm wondering about is is a FHTS scenario. What I mean is - everything is going along just fine and you are completely and fully stocked. Some nimrod in a high position of authority signs a bill into law and suddenly your little stock of food stuffs and weapons is illegal. Your government moves in and seizes all of your items because let's be serious, they have been watching you for some time. So basically all of your planning and prepping is out the window. Now the fan has hit the excrement. What is your next step?


I don't see that happening. Neither stocking food becoming illegal or the government seizing it. Obama is doing as much as he can to make as many Americans dependent on government as possible. He WANTS as many people to die as possible during the collapse. It all fits in with the UN's Agenda 21 depopulation program.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

BillS said:


> I don't see that happening. Neither stocking food becoming illegal or the government seizing it. Obama is doing as much as he can to make as many Americans dependent on government as possible. He WANTS as many people to die as possible during the collapse. It all fits in with the UN's Agenda 21 depopulation program.


They've put a lot of restrictions on the growing of crops for "our protection" already. The government definitely doesn't want you to be self-sufficient. I see a time where we are forced to "share" everything we have in this wealth redistribution plan.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

That "fair" issue again. I can see that. In the last couple days I have talked at length about that, both here and with friends/ coworkers. Just today a coworker asked me when I was sending my son to preschool, I said I wasnt. he was shocked. I said i didnt have the money to do so and I was teaching him to read and count myself. He wonderd why I didnt get it for free. I said Im sorry my wife and I both work to pay for most of our bills (most of you know what I mean) and because its based on much we make not how much we pay we dont get nothen. Based on 10% inflation and the cost of gas I think in about 5 years it will be cheeper for my wife not to work and go on public assistence, sooner if we have another kid, which is what they told my wife when they took WIC away from us after her cost of increased insurance raise. (Ok that was a rant, I have been doing that too much as of late) I can see them finding out about our food and taking it. That guy from Argentina said they went out into the country and did that during their economical collapse.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

They will do as California did. It's ok to have them but you have to register them, Then they changed the rules to you can't have them so turn them in or sell them out of state. 

First it will be " you can have all these but not a couple of these then they will chip away at what you have left.

Hitler did it with a tax on each weapon. and raised the tax until nobody could afford to pay it and people turned them in. Then they went after the ones who did not turn them in and if the person said he lost it or sold it or it was stolen they simply shot him then asked the wife where the guns were while preparing to shoot the eldest son. They got the guns.

Do I really think our president and our congress would do that?

Absofknlutly! look at Waco..they murdered around 100 people mostly children and nobody did a GD thing to help them... I'm still mad about that. The sheriff of that country should have been tared and feathered and rode out on a rail...

Yes they will. so best make up your mind now how you will deal with it.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

jsriley5 said:


> Thats easy to say when you still have your health and physical ability. Some of us are literally sitting ducks without some sort of equalizer and the means to make said equalizer.


This reminded me of the old saying about why Samuel Colt invented the six shooter. He was supposed to have said something like "God made man, but Samuel Colt made them equal." Anyway, that's where one needs an equalizer, or two or however many you want.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

the7wolf said:


> They've put a lot of restrictions on the growing of crops for "our protection" already. The government definitely doesn't want you to be self-sufficient. I see a time where we are forced to "share" everything we have in this wealth redistribution plan.


Where is this "lots of restrictions on growing of crops" happening?

Not where I'm at anyway. I wish they would come tell me that.

Jimmy


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Jimmy24 said:


> Where is this "lots of restrictions on growing of crops" happening?
> 
> Not where I'm at anyway. I wish they would come tell me that.
> 
> Jimmy


There have been a lot of closings of local organic markets and people arrested for trying to grow/distribute non-GM foods over this year. I can't remember what paper passed through congress but it made ALL farming activities under control of the government in an 'emergency'.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

As a police officer with almost 30 years on the job, I can tell you the last thing I'm going to do is be going door to door trying to take guns or food. I haven't dealt with the horror of the past 30 just to get my butt shot off. Add to that my beliefs of the Constitution and the inalienable rights of the American people, when the "grabbing starts" I'll be retired to a homestead in the country. The only grabbing I'm doing is grabbing a rifle and helping out my neighbors!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

the7wolf said:


> There have been a lot of closings of local organic markets and people arrested for trying to grow/distribute non-GM foods over this year. I can't remember what paper passed through congress but it made ALL farming activities under control of the government in an 'emergency'.


I don't doubt that markets get closed and that people get arrested but it certainly isn't for the reasons you claim.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> I don't doubt that markets get closed and that people get arrested but it certainly isn't for the reasons you claim.



CLARKSTON, GA (CNN) - A Georgia man is headed to court to pay over $5000 in fines over how many vegetables he can grow on his land - even though he gives them away. Code enforcement says until recently, the farmer had too many vegetable plants for his property in Clarkston, just outside Atlanta.

Steve Miller's profession is landscaping, but his passion is growing organic vegetables. That passion landed the Clarkston man in court. Before he rezoned the land two months ago, DeKalb County Code Enforcement cited him for illegal growing crops and using unpermitted workers.

http://clarkstonganews.com/clarkston-ga-resident-sued-over-growing-vegetables.html


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dixie said:


> CLARKSTON, GA (CNN) - A Georgia man is headed to court to pay over $5000 in fines over how many vegetables he can grow on his land - even though he gives them away. Code enforcement says until recently, the farmer had too many vegetable plants for his property in Clarkston, just outside Atlanta.
> 
> Steve Miller's profession is landscaping, but his passion is growing organic vegetables. That passion landed the Clarkston man in court. Before he rezoned the land two months ago, DeKalb County Code Enforcement cited him for illegal growing crops and using unpermitted workers.
> 
> http://clarkstonganews.com/clarkston-ga-resident-sued-over-growing-vegetables.html


What's your point?

It's a zoning violation.


----------



## hdb90 (May 1, 2012)

There's a bunch of people out there that think Obama is the greatest. We now have people who are upset with the school shootings. I feel we are getting very close to Obama having the backing he needs to pass a gun control law. Like others have said it'll start small and grow until they have every gun. I also feel it will happen by neighbor being put against neighbor or family against family. If you have small children you can't care for them if your in jail. So you give up your guns. This is a whole lot more believable then our liberal teachers being armed.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> What's your point?
> 
> It's a zoning violation.


Steve Miller is a small-scale organic gardener, although that is not his day job. He's been growing his veggies on two acres of land for the past 15 years

Miller has been getting citations from Dekalb County for the past two years, saying he was in violation of the zoning regulations. However, in 2008, Besha Rodell wrote 
"... According to the DeKalb County Office of Planning and Development, the law is vague and in place to prevent large commercial operations in residential areas. Sanctioning Miller would be like punishing an eBay-based home business."

*
I saw this garden, it was a backyard garden not urban agriculture! It was his garden and has been for 15 years. They were giving him citations after he had successfully rezoned his property. Now, what am I going to do when some one from our city or county decides my garden is too big? And the point is...government is already restricting our crops.*


----------

